# skatelid for xc?



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

anybody?

pro-tec classics and triple 8 brainsavers have always done me right, so what brands does everybody like?


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

i wear a protec ace, a black one with zombies on it. it gets a little hot in the sun but I found this hat liner called a koolin kloth that i get wet and it acts like an evaporative cooler for my head. way comfortable

i looked at some mtb helmets but my protec fits great is comfortable and definitely gets the job done


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm actually wearing a cheapo Bell Faction all stickered-up... it may not end up as my only one 'cuz it's gonna get a lot hotter here soon!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Pro-Tec Ace, olive-drab with stickers all over it(vent holes cut out). I have a couple helmets, but this one is my go-to.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I work for them but I dig my Hammer LT. Review from Plus size BMX...


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

has anyone tried the fox transition?


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

keep them replies comin'. Just picked up an ace today, way more venty than the classic.
The transition= garbage! it's more like a true bike helmet, one and done! yeah, cause we can all just drop 50 on something that breaks if you drop it from 1ft off the ground in this day and age. Saw it happen to a buddy, but I can smack the ish outta mine and spend my money wisely on other stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

U-Vex 100,, German built,, great helmet,, I payed $85.. now its on sale.. for $59. my luck,, lots of adjustments, light, covers more in the back then most helmets.. good vents too.. Skulls, White, or Black,, I got Skulls...

http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-100-Off-Road-Bicycle-Helmet/dp/B00331OLPS


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

CT3 said:


> has anyone tried the fox transition?


I have one. Like it a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I ride with a Pro-Tec B2 SXP. The LBS I bought it at only had one color in my size in stock at the time, and me being me needed it right then!

I got some stickers and some hand drawn / written graffiti on it. 80% of my riding is urban lately, but I rock it on the trails too.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

I too carry on a Bell Faction all stickered up. Without the stickers, I look like a 40 yo dad trying to re-live his long gone youth. But with the sic stickers,...I blend in:thumbsup: .,....unless they can see my grey when I fly by


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

dadstoy said:


> I too carry on a Bell Faction all stickered up. Without the stickers, I look like a 40 yo dad trying to re-live his long gone youth. But with the sic stickers,...I blend in:thumbsup: .,....unless they can see my grey when I fly by


I'm with ya one that one, I'm 47 and when I rode through a section of singletrack that happens to have some killer jumps on it, a kid yelled "I like your helmet!"

Made my day... especially since I was huffin' and puffin' my way through there, not gettin' any air at all!

(vanity kills)


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

CT3 said:


> has anyone tried the fox transition?


i wear a white one...
amazingly light & cool for a skater lid & i am in s fla (80's & even 90's already)
fyi...i'm an old guy too


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

LMFAO!! I love this. All us "old guys" reporting on our punk skater brainbuckets.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Old skated dude here rockin a skatelid too! White Bell fraction....I took the stickers OFF! How cool am I? LOL! If you grow your hair out all hippie like, it hides the grey - working for me anyway!


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

We ought to form a club or sumpin'...

Is your bike all white?

I'm silly enough to have swapped my saddle for a brown WTB Rocket V Comp, and my grips for cork Ergons.

I try to keep neon at an arm's length!

(bike is cherry cola w/yellow & black pinstripes)


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

I still have an old school black Pro-Tec helmet from like 1996 at my parent's house. I don't even think it has a name/model because back then they just made one helmet. Maybe I'll wear it on the trail one day.....


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

100% dundee said:


> keep them replies comin'. Just picked up an ace today, way more venty than the classic.
> The transition= garbage! it's more like a true bike helmet, one and done! yeah, cause we can all just drop 50 on something that breaks if you drop it from 1ft off the ground in this day and age. Saw it happen to a buddy, but I can smack the ish outta mine and spend my money wisely on other stuff:thumbsup:


There should be a sticky about how helmets are supposed to work.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Pro-Tec Cyphon here. Fits great. I wanted to buy from an American co. but the helmet was still made in China.

http://pro-tec.net/cyphon-bike-helmet.php

I dont have anything to compare it to since I'm a n00b.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

100% dundee said:


> something that breaks if you drop it from 1ft off the ground in this day and age. Saw it happen to a buddy


bs, unless your friend was wearing a glass flower vase as a helmet.


----------



## Pilot1 (May 24, 2011)

I have a Sixsixone Dirt Lid. I'm 40 and shave my head. The skate helmets don't leave the goofy tan lines the other helmets do.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Pilot1 said:


> I have a Sixsixone Dirt Lid. I'm 40 and shave my head. The skate helmets don't leave the goofy tan lines the other helmets do.


LOL! I can picture that. A roadie type helmet w/ a sunburn. I use a doo rag (bandana) to soak up all the sweat and block the sun. It regularly gets over a 100 degrees where Im at.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Pilot1 said:


> I have a Sixsixone Dirt Lid. I'm 40 and shave my head. The skate helmets don't leave the goofy tan lines the other helmets do.


Use high SPF suntan lotion and that becomes an non-issue. Having your dome bake inside a closed helmet is far worse than some funky tan lines.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

richde said:


> Use high SPF suntan lotion and that becomes an non-issue. Having your dome bake inside a closed helmet is far worse than some funky tan lines.




Yeah, all that time in the Mojave Desert training with the Marine Corps wearing a big huge ass heavy helmet and carrying my Infantry Mortarman gear has toasted my brain.

You can tell by my posts... :madmax:


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

stratosrally said:


> Yeah, all that time in the Mojave Desert training with the Marine Corps wearing a big huge ass heavy helmet and carrying my Infantry Mortarman gear has toasted my brain.
> 
> You can tell by my posts... :madmax:


I know that riding around Vegas is much nicer when your helmet has vents, if you can't figure that out, maybe your brain did get a little too hot.

Maybe every suggestion thread in MTBR should state whether the OP is looking for form, or function.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

The military helmet was mandatory. The things we do for our country!

My Bell Faction has at least a few vents, and I am fine with it.

Obviously, it is buyer's choice to go skatelid or "modified roadie" style. 

The title of the thread _is_ "skatelid for xc"...

It gets pretty effin' hot in Austin, too - BTW.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Fox Transition. Skatelid but with better ventilation, and generally better made than most cheapo skate helmets, too.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I love pro-tec helmets, but they get hot. Then I found this http://www.pro-tec.net/cyphon-bike-helmet.php, and it's great.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Pro-tec Ace for me while my girl fancy's a polka dotted Nutcase. http://www.nutcasehelmets.com/en/site


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Ooohhh... Nutcase has motorcycle helmets for 2011 - I like the Urban Caution Moto, for my Suzuki SV650. I have a full-face now, but in Austin summers it's sweltering. Could save that one for winter and rain.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

went otb & cracked my fox transition this past weekend so am looking for a new skatelid-type helmet. 
since it is so damned hot here in s fla now, i want something with lotsa ventilation & found this one from specialed... 
waddaya think?


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

The StreetSmart from Specialized, hmmm... 

Pretty damn good ventilation, from the looks of it. 

I wonder about the visor angle, seems a bit high. 

Aimed at urban riding - but I don't see why it wouldn't work well as a MTB helmet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like an uglier f14 imo.


----------



## enfield (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy a Fox Transition online?


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

AllSportProtection.com has the both the transition regular and the In mold. 

Also the Kali Maha helmets are kind of cool and different.


----------



## TwistedBars (May 2, 2011)

What is the in-mold versus the regular technology difference? Do you prefer one versus the other?


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

TwistedBars said:


> What is the in-mold versus the regular technology difference? Do you prefer one versus the other?


In-mold, the foam is molded inside the plastic outer shell in one process. The other, the shell is taped or glued to the foam that was molded in a separate process.

IMO, in-mold is better and more durable.


----------



## Wayne Meuir (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been wearing a Specialized Roadie helmet. Had a pretty hard crash and the right side of my head hit hard packed clay really hard. Helmet did it job. Jrred me pretty bad, but did not ring my bell and no after effects.
I don't like the roadie visor becasue it limits visibality when you are in the attack position, so I think I am going to a skatelid. Sweat will wash off, a cracked coconut will not!


----------



## TwistedBars (May 2, 2011)

Went and tried on a fox transistion in a medium size and it seemed a little loose. Do the extra pads that come with it make up for that? Because a small is wayy too small


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^what are you talking about?
the transition only comes in 2 sizes s/m & l/xl


----------



## TwistedBars (May 2, 2011)

maybe i was reading the labels wrong inside the helmet, but im pretty sure it said medium, as well as 54-58cm i believe. Actually im pretty sure the box said medium in the bottom right corner as well. Also this was the hardshell version as well?

Does the in-mold version offer more adjust-ability in fit?


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I am a bmxer and run a pro tec for that. when it comes to XC I am not worried about the slams and don't think that a pro tec would be better than a regular mtb helmet anyhow crash protection wise. the newer MTB helmets are designed with crumple zones or whatever you call it these days whereas the pro tec type helmets are not. i have taken slams and both been knocked out and not in a pro tec before but never took a slam in a regular mtb helmet. the worst thing is those skate helmets are HOT!! no matter what you are doing. in some ways they are more comfortable if you have a good fit. but they are not a real option for XC riding IMHO. get a regular MTB helmet with plenty of vents, light weight, and the head retention strap thingies.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i've been using a POC Receptor Flow for mtb,bmx,and skate duties for almost 2yrs now. Well designed for various impacts. Decent ventilation. Just have one lid to do it all..except for a full face for the bmx track.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Used to rock a 661 Skate lid for Freeride / Urban Assault / Hucking and that kinda' garbage.

I smashed my dome piece a few good times, and it seemed to do its job! :thumbsup:

They definitely always remind me of the helmets the guys on Navy Aircraft carriers wear, while up on the flight deck. Otherwise known as "Ratard savers" LOL.

Good times.


----------



## 29inchesSIR (Apr 20, 2011)

get a UVEX XP13. they are light as hell with good ventilation, and around $50.


----------

